# Daft Punk Konzert... Wird es das nochmal geben?



## Gazeran (6. Januar 2011)

Da ich erst relativ spät auf die Jungs aufmerksam geworden bin wollte ich mal von euch wissen wollte ob ihr denkt oder gar wisst ob die beiden nochmal was raushauen.
Letztes Jahr kam das Gerücht auf das sie eine Tour planen was jedoch, leider, dementiert worden ist 
Ich würde so ziemlich alles geben um auf ein Konzert von ihnen zu gehen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (1. Februar 2011)

Schön wäre es jedenfalls 

Allerdings im Moment alles nur Spekulation: http://www.thedaftclub.com/tour-dates/


----------

